# Boarding Actions



## LJT_123 (Dec 26, 2007)

The Roleplay is set in the 41st millenium, in the system of Kalth, in the Ultima Segmentum, on the border of the Tau Empire. A somewhat average size fleet of Imperial warships has been sent to halt further expansion of the Tau Empire in this sector. Hundreds of naval security picket guardsmen have been ordered to invade an enemy starship, and capture an alien with substantial intelligence on the enemy, a Tau Ethereal. The ship the men are going to be boarding is a massive Tau carrier, the biggest on record. A Custodian class warship. Find your chairs ladies, prepare to board!

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

You are part of the first assault wave, hurtling into the enemy warships in Assault Pods. You are the 72nd Naval Defence Picket, and you are led by Sgt-Major Torkis Betancore, a veteran of ship to ship warfare and alien battle zones.

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

A few of the rules:
1. If you miss a few updates, e.g three to four, your character will be slain.
2. Please don't send the story into a random direction, at least with my permission
3. A paragraph minimum to post.

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

I am Sgt Major Betancore, and I am your NCO. There are 10 places available in the squad.
Here is how you shall post your character:

*Name:*

*Gender:*

*Age:*

*Backstory:*

*Appearance:*

*Wargear:[Shown below]*

*Personality/temperament:*

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

*Wargear*

*Compulsory:* 

*Flak armour*: Standard issue grey-black body armour, with dark, black boots that is sealed to survive the vacuum of space for a short period. Sealed helmet with tinted visor and built in Vox communicator.

*Shrapnel/EMP grenades*: Both grenades designed not to breach the hull of a spacecraft, the EMP grenade temporarily shorts out any electrical equipment, and the shrapnel grenade is designed to send deadly shards of metal ball bearings out in all directions.

*Bayonet/Knife*: 12 inches of good, fine steel.

*Wargear: *

*Low velocity Las rifle/Carbine*: Set on minimal energy output, the rifle and carbine are not strong enough to pierce the hull, but both strong enough to stop a man in his path.

*Low velocity Autogun*: Compact and short-framed, These compact Autoguns are desgined for ship to ship combat and zero gravity work: low velocity, low recoil weapons that fire blunt nose slugs, stopping a man while avoiding any unecessary explosive decompresure

*One pistol*: Can be any form of pistol including, Stub, Auto and las, but not Plasma.

*Special characters:*

2nd in Command "Corporal": Can choose from any Imperial wargear in the 40k universe, but nothing ridiculous like a Las cannon or Rocket launcher. 

*Vox caster*: In charge of communications between other squads and the HQ, this team member is vital. All standard wargear applies to him.

*Medic*: If he can still fight, heal him, if he can no longer fight, give him the Emperor's peace. Standard wargear applies.

*Melta, Demo man*: Armed with a meltagun and various other explosive charges for opening bulkheads and doors alike. Is also armed with a blow torch that can be used as a weapon if need be. Only one meltagun may be carried by this fellow in place of two handed weapons like a las or autogun.

*Flame guy*: Mmh there's nothing better than waking up to the smell of burning promethium in the mornin'. Is equipped with a flamer that also counts as his two handed weapon.

*Soldiers*: The rest of the squad are simple Guardsmen, which muct select from the wargear list.

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

I am your leader.

*Name:* Torkin Betancore

*Age:* 54

*Gender:* Male

*Backstory:* For generations upon generations, Torkin's ancestors have have always traversed the stars, attached as military to the ships they travelled in. Although hazy and long forgotten, his fathers of father of fathers and so on can be traced way back to the Age of Strife, where mankind left the cradle of it's solar system in search of new worlds to grow and prosper. His father, a once proud enigmatic man was Captian of the ship _Light of the Emperor_, which was ironically destroyed by heretic forces decades ago. After realising many years after his father's disappearance that he had in fact been killed, Torkin swore to take vengeance on any enemy of humanity that stood in the way of the Emperor's dream. Rising quickly through the ranks of Naval Security, and earning various medals of honour throughout his distinguished career. He is truly a veteran when it comes to ship to ship combat.

*Appearance:* Betancore is a clean, shaven, close-cut by the book leader. That takes pride in the appearance of his uniform above anything else. His armor, scraped and grazed after many years of service, bears the numerous paintings of medal insigina on his breast. The clear mark of Sgt Major and the 72nd Battle group proudly shown on each shoulder.

*Wargear:* Betancore wields an ancient chainsword by the name "Barbarossa", passed down from his father, which was passed down from his. He also wields a standard issue, stocky las-carbine, which is slung over his back. And lastly he holsters an honoured bolt pistol, blessed to him by the inquisition of the Ordo Xenos. Stndard wargear of the squad is also present on his worn armour.

*Personality:* Betancore is a no mess, serious, blunt officer with a cold, hard mind which is impossible to read. Calm and cool, Torkin is a proven, brilliant tactician. He is completely honour bound to the God-Emperor and will often recite Litany's over his Vox-speaker for all to hear.

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

*Places*
*
Corporal- Captain Stillios

Vox Caster-

Medic-

Melta, demo man-

Soldier- Lust God Flunky

Soldier- Snowy

Soldier-

Soldier-

Soldier-

Soldier-
*
This is my first roleplay, so go easy guys!


----------



## Lust God Flunky (Apr 13, 2010)

Hope this is good enough, LJT. Looking forward to RPing this!

*Name*: Igni Vahn

*Gender*: Male

*Age*: 26

*Backstory*: Born as a tunnel rat in a hive city he never bothered to know the name of, Igni grew up scavaging for everything he ever possesed as a child and teenager. His parents did what they could, but were more interested in looking out for themselves then for their child. He learned quickly, however, and was one of the lucky few to avoid the more serious dangers of living in the underhive. Eventually, he made his up the various levels of the hive city far enough to steal a few changes of worker-class clothing and spent much of his time in the hab levels.

One day, when he was 20, he enlisted with the Imperial Navy to make his out of the hive to see what lay beyond the crowded streets and endless steel buildings. He was dissappointed however, to find out that the Emperor's mighty star ships were just the same as a hive city, but he adapted quickly enough and soon found a place in the 
boarding parties of the 72nd Naval Defense Picket where he excelled in close-quarters fire fights in environments similar to those he grew up in on the hive city.

*Appearance*: Medium length black hair, ice-blue eyes, clean shaven, a scar runs from the right corner of his mouth to the back of his head from a las round that came a little too close. His expression is generally neutral, but when he is thinking about something particulalrly hard or if a person says something that strikes him as wrong or silly in any way, he has a very pronounced scowl on his face.

His armor is reasonably maintained, the emblem of the 72nd Battle Group covering the top and back of his helmet. His flak armor is standard naval cammo colored with his name on his left breast, and a series of kill marks are notated along the left shoulder of his flak jacket.

*Wargear*: Las carbine, painted matte black, extra energy packs are kept in various locations on his combat webbing. He also carries a long-barrelled auto-gun with extended magazines kept in a seperate pouch on his belt. His bayonet is standard issue, though he only uses it as a knife and never attatches it to his carbine because it adds too much weight to the end of his gun.

*Personality/temperament*: Outside of combat and while off duty, Igni is a personable and enjoyable man to be around. Always the first to make a joke or find the bright side in a situation. In combat, he is stern and focused, always ready with his carbine or pistol in hand and always looking out for the next threat to the squad. His marksmanship is above average, though his knife-fighting and close combat skills could use fine tuning to match.


----------



## LJT_123 (Dec 26, 2007)

Looks good, glad to have you on 'board' Lust God Flunky


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Ill take the corporal please but Ill post a character tomorow if thats ok


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

I'll be joining if thats good.

Name: James Virtus


Gender: Male

Age: 28

Backstory: James comes from a wealthy Imperial family and was raised like any Imperial boy, with iron disipline and a lot of kicks in the arse, it was probably this rough treatment that he joined the Guard, much to his parents horror. He has been working with the Pickets for a while, his first opperation involved him holding up a bunch of cultists while the rest of his squad had enough time to activate the plasma grenades.
He joined Torkins squad when he was quite young and has grown to like the "Sarge" alot

Appearance: James is a well built, lanky bastard. At 6' 5" his head nearly scrapes the roof. He is broad shouldered and always wears his Flak armour with pride, he personally inscribed the phrase _"The Emperor Protects" _ on his breastplate just under the Imperial Eagle. He has long Black hair and rough stubble growing around his mouth and chin, obscuring most of his skin. Combined with his blue eyes make it look like there is always a creature to be revealed from his exterior features.

Wargear: Las Carbine, he loves its compactness compared to the usual Lasgun and prefers it for it is more efficent and accurate, long-bladed knife and of course his lucky laspistol, Flak armour and Shrapnel grenades

Personality/temperament: James is a generous man, he likes to shoot, alot.
Shoot before thinking, if it aint dead, shoot it some more, if it still aint dead, then its time to think.
He is gung-ho and jumps into nearly every situation with little though to his safety but always considers the safety of others when in a boarding mission of this importance.


----------



## LJT_123 (Dec 26, 2007)

Captain Stillios said:


> Ill take the corporal please but Ill post a character tomorow if thats ok


Sure that's all good.

And welcome aboard Snowy.


----------



## LJT_123 (Dec 26, 2007)

Hmm, come on guys!


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Name: Khalidel 'Orktooth' Goriel

Gender: Male

Age: 30

Backstory: Khalidel comes from a small hive on Baal Secundus and lived and worked as a builder there untill he was sixteen when after a fit of rage he murdered his Father after he had destroyed almost all of his tools.
He was inducted into the Penal Legion soon after and fought on many battle fields untill five years later he and his squad were given the Emperors forgiveness after they held back and destroyed an Ork force that was threataning the flank of the Guard army unsupported and under-supplyed, over the course of three days.
He was then inducted into the 72nd and has since become an expert of boarding combat and been promoted to corporal.

Apperance: Khalidel is 6'2, shoulder length black hair and a ragged scar along the right side of his face from when he was attacked by an Ork Nob who he then gutted with another Orks tooth which was lying next to him when he was knocked down which earned him his title Orktooth.
He is very thin and looks almost like a walking cospse.

Wargear: Power-sword, black Combat shotgun, bolt pistol and his one remaining tool his Hammer.

Personality: Very aggresive at times but can be quite friendly however most people know about his father and are often uncomfertable around him.


----------



## LJT_123 (Dec 26, 2007)

Very nice, welcome aboard.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

hey, you got room for one more charatcer, I'll post my dude in a sec here

Name: Gunner Greg Borjeson

Gender: Male

Age: 39

Backstory: Born on Valhalla, he was recruited into the 132nd light Snow infantry. He fought in numerous campaigns throughout the sector and then joined up with the infamous 597th unit, lead by Commisar Cain. He earned a reputation of being deadly with big guns and explosives, and earned the nickname, “Big Gun Borjeson. However, while fighting on Periremunda, he killed a comrade out of anger. He was sentenced to death, but the famous Commisar interviened and had him transferred to the 72nd Naval Defense Picket Fleet, and now serves in a regiment, under command of Sgt. Bentacore.

Appearance: At 6'9'', Borjeson is a big fellow(like Bragg from Gaunts Ghosts), and can handle any big weapontry. He has numerous scars on him, but none bigger than the one across his left shoulder, which still gives him trouble from time to time. Scruffy face, hair body, strong back, and a birth mark of red on his left cheek in the shape of a moon.

Wargear:
1. Flak Armour, with the Holy Aquila on it 
2. Custom Auto Gun, has a large drum and larger barrel for continous full auto fire
3. Melta Gun, main weapon of choice
4. Las Pistol
5. Knife
Personality/temperament: Borjeson is an honorable man, lives by a code of honor, much like the bushido of the samurai. He won’t kill unecesarrily, or allow useless slaughter. However, he is a zealous warrior in battle, and a deeply religious man. He fight for the Emporer of Mankind, wherever they appear. He will gladly chrge into hell itself if asked, but will not kill an unarmed enemy. He dislikes people who are not honorable, and has not problem with killing them. However, he has a slight psychopath side, one where anything and everything is destroyed if he losses it, which is rare.





Tell me what you think


Remember to make use of the edit button rather than double or multi-posting - darkreever


----------

